# doppelte Einträge in einer Tabelle finden



## JamesBlond (23. März 2004)

Hi ich steh auf dem Schlauch.

Habe eine Tabelle mit 30000 DS, nun behauptet Kunde, es sind doppelte Einträge drin... (sollte eigentlich vom Eingabeformular abgefangen werden)

Ich suche also ne query die mir die DS aus der Tabelle anzeigt, deren Name, Vorname und Geburtsdatum übereinstimmt

Select * from tab1 as 1, tab1 as 2 where 1.name=2.name and 1.vname=2.vname

funktioniert natürlich nicht, mittels join hab ich es auch nicht hinbekommen

php und repeatSchleifen führen zu php-Timeout beim Provider

Herr, schmeiß Hirn vom Himmel


----------



## Luzie (23. März 2004)

Hi

Du kannst doppelte Datensätze beim Select mit dem distinct ausschließen. 

SELECT  DISTINCT nachname, vorname
FROM  Tabelle

Willst Du aber die Datensätze anzeigen, die mehr als einmal vorkommen, kannst Du über having den Count abfragen. Der count zählt die Anzahl der gleichen Datensätze, also, zeige mir alle an, deren Anzahl > 1 ist. 

SELECT nachname, vorname
FROM  Tabelle 
GROUP  BY nachname, vorname
HAVING count(*) > 1


----------

